# Walking groups



## Karen Guttridge (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello!

I'm new to the forum - so a big 'hi' to all  Can anyone provide any info on walking groups in the Paphos area? I've been a keen walker for years in the UK and now I'm living in Paphos I'm really looking forward to some rambling in the sun!

Many thanks

Karen


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Karen Guttridge said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to the forum - so a big 'hi' to all  Can anyone provide any info on walking groups in the Paphos area? I've been a keen walker for years in the UK and now I'm living in Paphos I'm really looking forward to some rambling in the sun!
> 
> ...


Hi :welcome:

I understand the UKCA club have several walking groups, some more strenous than others, Home - Paphos UKCA


----------



## Karen Guttridge (Nov 16, 2012)

Many thanks Geraldine - I'll take a look!


----------



## geoff2 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Karen,
As I understand it, you have to join the UKCA to take part in their groups. If you don't want to do this there are several groups that don't charge, and the P3A that only have a small annual membership fee.
Geoff2


----------



## Karen Guttridge (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Geoff - I'm happy to join the UKCA but the P3A looks great - they seem to have a wide range of clubs too!


----------

